# DIY: Stanley blower fan mod. (its been around the net)



## spLIFTED (Dec 8, 2007)

I'm sure some of you have seen the Stanley Fan mod. turning the 35$ blower into a 2 way intake - 1 exhaust blower. 

The fan has a intake side with a grill of approx. 5" while the other side has many slits to pull air in from the motor side. Bonus is the 2 additional plugs right on the fan itself.

The fan has 3 variable speed. HOWEVER when it sense that the flow is being restricted it cranks it up. I have yet to find a way to bypass this. My electrical guy mentioned to open it up and find some sort of sensor and put in a resister after testing its voltage. that way it can't adjust itself.

I have bought one and made exactly what i learned on another forum (not sure if i can mention other websites so I'm not.) 

*(THIS IDEA IS NOT MY ORGINAL IDEA. I FOLLOWED DIRECTIONS FROM ANOTHER SITE AND AM WRITING IT MY WAY)*

Materials needed: 
Stanley Blower Fan (walmart - 35$ Homedepot - 50$ ACE - 46$)
5" Starter Collar
5" - 4" Reducer (or you can use 5" period)

I didn't take pictures of making my own unit. I do not have a digital camera. Just wanted to post this up since I didn't see one on this board. 

1. Take the fan apart, its only 3 screws. All three are on one side of the fan from the handle to the feets.

2. Get the 5" Starter collar in around the grill on the side of the fan, Fold the tabs over and press them down hard as to not scrape the impellor when its spinning.

3. Tape or Rivet your Reducer onto the Starter Collar.

4. Put it back together and turn it on to see if it scrapes or your all good.

5. Run your duct work and crank it.

I made this exact mod on my Stanley and I am extremely happy with it. It creates such a strong negative pressure in my sealed closet set up. I hope to get pics up soon of everything. I also have a thread in Hydro section. 

I hope this may help someone. 

















*The pics were found on Google, as i don't have a digital camera. Also I am not sure if i can mention other forums/sites on here. Therefore I didn't. If i can - I will give the proper credits to the authors. Since I am unsure, I will not take credit for this. 

*THIS IS NOT MY ORIGINAL IDEA.* IT IS AN IDEA I FOUND THAT WORKS!

-spLIFTEd


----------



## md.apothecary (Dec 18, 2007)

damn how loud is that thing? :holysheep:


----------



## pyroguy (Dec 20, 2007)

wow if that doesnt do the job i dont know what would lol


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 20, 2007)

its probaly not that...loud

 you can probaly hear it a little better than the fans you already have going.
 i have one right now, and its kinda loud. i have had 4 fans running at once before, and it was soo annoying to sleep at night. i could hear it on the other side of the house.
  if you used just that one Monster fan, you would be good for sure. i think you would only need the low setting on that thing.......high speed might rip your plants out of the soil.  so be careful with that MONSTER FAN!.*Echo..echo........e..c..h.o..o.o


----------

